# greetings and salutations



## sparks110972 (Jul 7, 2006)

i would like to introdice myself, i am a dan grade and have been training for 29 years in both chinese and japanese forms and would like to hear from other martial artists around he world. i am based in dublin but travel extensively on the teaching circuit. i would like to hear from other students and chat about any topic that comes up.
yours in budo
sparks


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 7, 2006)

Welome to MT.  Looking forward to your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Board  

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Kreth (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Jul 7, 2006)

Greetings Sparks and welcome to MT..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 7, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, sparks!  Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 7, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Brother John (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like you keep yourself BUSY!!

Kudos!!!!!

What systems in particular, if I may ask, do you teach???

Thanks in advance


Your Brother
John


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

